# الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضلو



## عبير الورد (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هلاااااا وغلااااا بكل من دخل وشرفنا بزيارته للموضوع


|||| شامبو طبيعي لصبغ [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الأبيض [/URL]||||



عندك شعر ابيض







اكيد طبعا بيضايق ويزعل وجوده فى [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]وانتى لسه شاب (ة) وصغير(ة) على وجود شعر ابيض فى راسك



ولو شعر والدتك كله شيب وتبقين تسعديها وتشوف نفسها شابه من جديد قدمي لها هذا [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]المنتج [/URL]وفرحيها


الان وحصريا تقدم لكم أسرار الطبيعة كما عودتكم منتج رائع وفريد من نوعه مميز بفعاليته 
شامبو Love moon



المنتج ليس صبغة


شامبو Love moon
الموضوع الأصلى من هنا: سوق الوطن الإلكتروني http://www.5ttt5.net/vb/showthread.php?p=605562


شـــامبو صبغ [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]الأســود :
مع خلاصة الأعشاب الطبيعية والأيونات العناية بالشعر. 


تسمح لك لإكمال العملية التالية أثناءغسل شعرك :
- إسوداد [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL].
- تغذية للشعر .
- تكييف وإصلاح [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL].




نبذة عن المنتــــــــــــــــج :
تحتوي على أحدث صيغة فأنه يمكن أختراق لطبقة عميقة من [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]بالمواد المغذية تصل إلى بصيلات [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL].


ترطيب [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]من الداخل إلى الخارج وشكل الميلانين .


بغض النظر عن نوعية شعرك [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]شامبو [/URL]Love moon يجعل شعرك صحي وأسود جميل دون تصفيف [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]وصبغ [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]بأصباغ تأثر على طبيعة وصحة وحيوية شعرك .



مميزات الشامبو الفريده :-


- فورية إسوداد [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]بشكل طبيعي .


- السماح للعناصر المؤكسدة الطبيعية للدخول إلى طبقات [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]الداخلية وتنشط الميلانين لتحقيق التأثير من [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]الأسود دون تلون او يتلاشى .


- يلعب دور في إصلاح وتغذية [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]بالنباتات الطبيعية يعطي شعرك حياة جديدة بعد 5 دقائق .


شامبو Love moon
شعر أسود لامع صحي كثيف 
استخدام الشامبو على المدى الطويل يساعد على نمو [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]والميلانين الطبيعية يمنحك [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]أسود الكمــــال .


التعليمـــــات :-
- إرتداء القفازات دون ترطيب [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL].
- تدليك [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]لمدة 2 - 3 دقائق ( تدليك [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]وقت اطول يترك افضل أثر )
- تترك ع [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]الشعر [/URL]لمدة 5دقائق ويشطف بالماء .
- تنطبق بالتساوي هواء معتدل بعد غسلله ثم شطف وتنظيفه .


ملاحظـــــــات :-
- اختبار الجلد قبل الإستخدام , ولاتستخدمه الحامل .
- يجب ان يكون بعيدا عن أشعة الشمس لأنه يحتوي على مواد فعالة .
- إبعاد [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12513"]المنتج [/URL]عن متناول الأطفال .
- يغسل فورا عند الدخول في العينين .


طريقة الإستعمال :
يوضع الشامبو على الرأس بدون ماء ويدلك لمدة 5دقائق وبعدها يوضع ع الرأس ماء ويدلك لمدة دقيقتين ويترك لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يشطف الرأس بالماء ويوضع بعدها البلسم .
مغلف شامبو + مغلف بلسم لصبغ الشعر لمدة شهر كامل 
بحسب قول الشركة المصنعه مع الإستمرار بالإستخدام يكتسب الشعر الأبيض اللون الأسود

صورة للمنتج 



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 816 * 451 و حجم 70KB.


​






تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 946 * 461 و حجم 125KB.


​


الكرتون يحتوي على 16 مغلف شامبو + 16 مغلف بلسم
سعر الكرتون = ع الخاص
سعر المغلف = ع الخاص





لتأكيد الطلب :
التحويل الى احد حساباتنا 
الراجحي - الأهلي - الرياض - سامبا 
بعد التحويل إرسال البيانات ع البريد الإلكتروني او الخاص
بإسم مستلم الطلب :
رقم مستلم الطلب :
العنوان :
الحساب المحول منه بإسم :
الطلب :
مبلغ التحويل = سعر المنتج + مبلغ الشحن 


نستقبل الطلبات داخل وخارج المملكة العربية السعودية والتوصيل بالشحن لكافة مناطق المملكة وخارج المملكة



الأحساء - القطيف - الدمام - الجبيل - الظهران - راس تنورة - الخبر التوصيل مندوب بـ40 ريال
نستقبل طلبات الجملة
=======================
 


للطلب والإستفســـــــــــــــــــــــار :ـ 



مدير متجر أسرار الطبيعة 

ابوعلاء
0555929973
[email protected]


عبير الورد 
0509846822
[email protected]


نتشرف بخدمتكم 
تحياتي
إدارة متجر أسرار الطبيعة
http://mtgry.com/abualaa2010




















​​

للجادين والجادات 


نتشرف بخدمتكم 
موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله 
تحياتي






​


----------



## عبير الورد (3 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## عبير الورد (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

==============================


----------



## عبير الورد (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## عبير الورد (7 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

============================


----------



## عبير الورد (9 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## عبير الورد (9 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## عبير الورد (10 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## عبير الورد (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*


----------



## عبير الورد (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## عبير الورد (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\


----------



## عبير الورد (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\


----------



## عبير الورد (20 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

===========================


----------



## عبير الورد (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث .. اصلح لي شأني كله .. 
ولاتكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ..


----------



## عبير الورد (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

==========================


----------



## عبير الورد (28 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## عبير الورد (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

........................................


----------



## tjarksa (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

الله يرزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## عبير الورد (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

شكرا لك ع المرور الطيب
موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## عبير الورد (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عبير الورد (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عبير الورد (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

........................................


----------



## عبير الورد (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عبير الورد (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

.........................................


----------



## جوو الرياض (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

موفقه بااذن الله عبـير..


----------



## عبير الورد (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

شــــــكرا لك ع المــــــــــرور الطيــــــــــــب
موفقيــــــــــن جميــــعا ان شاء الله


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*


----------



## عبير الورد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

شكرا لك ع المرور الطيـــــــب
موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## عبير الورد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

...............................................


----------



## عبير الورد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

:":":":":":":":":":":":


----------



## فاصل إعلاني (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## عبير الورد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

شكرا لك ع المرورالطيب
موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

مووفقه يارب عبير


----------



## عبير الورد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

...............................................


----------



## عبير الورد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## عبير الورد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## عبير الورد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

========================


----------



## عبير الورد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الحل الفريد والمميز بفعاليته شامبوLove moon للتخلص من الشيب والشعر الأبيض.. تفضل*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد





اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد





اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد​


----------

